# Pse gx



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the deal?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

spatan said:


> Whats the deal?
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Huh?


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Bow has been Sold!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

jnwright said:


> Bow has been Sold!


Great bow at awesome price the new owner should be very chuffed...


Spatan:coctail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

jnwright said:


> Huh?


I just thought you may elaborate on why you were selling such a great bow at such a good price??? But I guess thats your business. Its all good. have a great weekend.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

